# What Are You Using for Bait In Wasp Traps



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Pure apple juice. Catches wasps but not bees.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I only really have issues with yellow jackets, and not much of those, so I can't say how it would work on wasps, but a banana peel, some apple cider vinegar and some sugar syrup works well early in the season. Some meat added works better late in the season.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

Per recommendations I have seen here, I have been using turkey lunch meat. It works great.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

The recipe MB posted above will also catch horse flies, wasps, wax moths and possible SHB. Once the mixture ferments it starts working.

Hardware stores have yellow jackets traps that I hear work really well, they use pheromones and chemical scents.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

MB and Flowerplanter, how much apple cider vinegar approx. do you add to ????what volume of sugar syrup?

Starting to sound like something apple, as in apple juice or apple cider vinegar works very well for liquid wasp trap bait.


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

For yellow jackets, meat.

A little ham or turkey lunch meat really brings 'em in.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There is a recipe and description of the trap here:
http://www.beeworks.com/informationcentre/wax_moth.html

He is listing it for wax moths, but I found it works great on yellow jackets as well.


----------



## cheezer32 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cut the top part of a 2 liter pop bottle, invert it and tape it back on. Fill with about 2 inches of Mountain Dew. Best trap I've ever used.


----------



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

We simply fry some pork, turkey, chicken, or beef in oil, then leave the frying pan with the oil and juices outside. We catch far more this way than any trap we have used over the years. Presently, we are catching 100+ every few days.

We live on a ranch/farm and there are millions of these yellow jackets all over Central Valley.

Weird thing is, when you attempt to eat meat outside, these little guys will fight you tooth and nail for the meat during this time of the year. They are going after the carbs. In the spring, they go after the sweets.

I'll try to post pics later...


----------

